# Basket Case



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Kipper in her posh new bed
X


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

ohhhhh it looks so cosy and comfortable - dexters nicked one of my old cushions to sleep on for his bed - hasn't destroyed it (yet)!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh, she looks so sweet! I love her flowery bed aswell!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

jools said:


> ohhhhh it looks so cosy and comfortable - dexters nicked one of my old cushions to sleep on for his bed - hasn't destroyed it (yet)!!!!


We're keeping a close eye on her when she's in it and giving her something else to chew!! I didn't really think she'd be able to use it until she's less 'chewy' but last night she was in it for ages while I was sat watching tv and she was fine. I really liked it though and thought I'd get it now before they change the pattern! 

Pip X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Pip, she's so sweet and pretty. She doesn't look 'ribby' at all to me? 

The bed is gorgeous - is looks like a Kath Kidston?! 

Turi x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Turi said:


> Oh Pip, she's so sweet and pretty. She doesn't look 'ribby' at all to me?
> 
> The bed is gorgeous - is looks like a Kath Kidston?!
> 
> Turi x


Not ribby at all ................. gorgeous puppy ........ gave Dexter a run for his money ......... lovely to meet you today j xx  p.s........pics to follow


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

jools said:


> Not ribby at all ................. gorgeous puppy ........ gave Dexter a run for his money ......... lovely to meet you today j xx  p.s........pics to follow


Lovely to meet you (and of course the lovely Dexter!) too. We thoroughly enjoyed today- can't wait for the next one!!

Turi- you're absolutely right, it is Kath Kidston- I love her stuff!!

X


----------



## Barney Rubble (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi met you today briefly in surrey and on your advice got on here. Kipper is so gorgeous, made me want another one 
Good to meet today and like you def looking forward to the next meet


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Barney Rubble said:


> Hi met you today briefly in surrey and on your advice got on here. Kipper is so gorgeous, made me want another one
> Good to meet today and like you def looking forward to the next meet


Hi!
Really glad you've joined! It must've been quite a surprise meeting all our Cockapoos today!!
I hope there's another meet soon and that we see you and Barney again. Everyone on here will want pictures of him!!

Pip X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh Kipper looks lovely in her new bed ... she would look lovely anywhere! Was nice to meet you today. Bess has slept almost all the time since getting back home this afternoon! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

PipE said:


> Lovely to meet you (and of course the lovely Dexter!) too. We thoroughly enjoyed today- can't wait for the next one!!
> 
> Turi- you're absolutely right, it is Kath Kidston- I love her stuff!!
> 
> X


JEALOUS! I love everything by her - especially her sewing books  (I am terrible at sowing but ah well!)
I want a bag sooooo baaaaad but where can I get the moneys from... ; ;


----------

